
SaaS Benchmarks - BobWarfield
As a SaaS solopreneur and bootstrapper, my hardest challenge is to find the low hanging fruit.  Ideas to increase growth are endless and they all sound great.  Which ones are going to yield the best results with the least effort in the least time?<p>I like to use benchmarks of other SaaS companies to find the low hanging fruit.  I look at which of my metrics are the lowest compared to the benchmarks and assume they&#x27;ll be the easiest to improve.<p>But benchmarks are hard to come by.  Participate in this survey and I will publish the results when I get a reasonable number of responses.<p>Only SaaS companies, please!<p>Survey:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.surveymonkey.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;FKQ6HW6
======
bradknowles
What benchmarks? IOPs? MBPS? $/TB?

Give us a bit more detail here, and maybe you might get some more
participation.

